# Our haunt 2009 (dot room)



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey all. Sorry I haven't been around much but life has been a bitch plus our internet was down for a couple of weeks.

We did our haunt this year with the big inflatables, bubble foggers out front for the little ones and the hard haunt again in the back yard.

All night we fought rain and slick muddy trails. I ended up laying sheets and towels down along the trail to prevent people from slipping/falling. We eventually had to shut down around 10pm when the rain just became relentless.

But what surprised us the most was that the people kept coming! In spite of the rain, a good time was had by all.

We installed our first ever Dot Room and it was a huge hit. Here is a vid of us testing it out just before running our first group of victims through the haunt...(there are more vids of our haunt on my youtube account under the nickname RoseBlood77 if you want to see more).


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nicely done. That must have caused a couple of good screams.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dot rooms always freak me out. What a great effect! Nice job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad people kept coming even though the weather was not cooperating. Dot room, very cool, good job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! Well done, cassie! And the rain didn't seem to deter anyone in our neighborhood, either.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The dot room was a hit. Apparently people that visited our haunt weren't familiar with dot rooms because it seemed to catch everyone. Even when people re-ran the haunt they were taken by surprise because our dot room actor would change places in the room and get them from all different angles.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

That looks awesome and I think I'd like to do one next year.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice. That is such a cool effect - and your actor did an excellent job.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

super cool you cant even see the guy awsome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool.  We did a dot room too and it was so much fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

never been through a dot room before..awesome job. i didn't even see the actor till he/she moved!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

GREAT scare ... looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope I can do my indoor haunt next year 'cause I'm SO doing a "dot room"... it was awesome (my fav word this year!) Great job and glad you had fun and a good turnout in spite of the weather.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

One of the best dot rooms I've seen Cassie....nice work


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice, would creep me out big time!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've heard pro haunters diss on dot rooms as being kiddie-stupid and I thought those guys must be either mentally retarded or have never done a dot room. Dot rooms RAWK!!! *Nothing* freaks people out like being in a room with an invisible person. The place I haunt at now does a dot room every year and it's one of the best spots in the whole haunt, every time. Yours rocks. Perfectly done. When I get my own haunt you betcher sweet azz I'm gonna have a dot room like that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a well done dot room. 
Looks like fun, Cassie.


----------

